# My Puppy "Ace" - 6wk Old Male



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just bought my first pitbull puppy on Christmas Eve.

At that time, he was exactly 6 weeks old. I know this is earlier than recommended, but it was for Christmas so we got him early.

I understand this is going to mean more work for me, but I am more than happy to do whatever it takes for my pup to have a successful, happy life.

It's only been three days, so I know accidents are still going to happen. I have his room setup where the food and water, crate, and puppy pad/newspaper is all separate.

For some reason, he does not want to potty on the pads or newspaper. The breeder had them using newspaper when I got him so I figured I would try and put that over the pad since he wasn't using it.

I have kept a eagle eye on him since I've gotten him. When I catch him in the act, I abruptly tell him "NO" and carry him over to the papers quickly as possible. Sometimes he will finish all the way there, and I will praise him in a positive tone "good boy!" etc. and sometimes give him a little treat.

Other times though, he just stops completely as soon as I pick him up and he doesn't want to stay on the papers/pad. After he does this he will act normal like he doesn't have to go, then walk somewhere else besides the paper/pad again and try to finish. He doesn't seem like he's trying to go in a certain area, just anywhere BESIDES where he is supposed to.

Ultimately I am wanting to train him to go outside, but unfortunately that isn't a option right now. I live in IL and it has been below freezing since I got him and we have about 4 inches of snow on the ground right now. Since he is still so little, his hair is really short/fine and he gets cold extremely easy.

If there is any more information I can provide you guys that would be helpful, just let me know. Ace is a male, born November 12th, 2009.

Thank you in advance and I'm looking forward to becoming part of this community!

-Tanner & Ace


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

IMO this puppy was far to young to be taken from its mother. Some people do not realize that tho a 2 weeks difference from 8 weeks which may be the average time in which breeders may start letting them leave their mother ... IS a huge difference when it comes to development. Every day with mom and litter is leaps and bounds in a pups health, growth mentally and physically are achieved. They learn things from the mother and litter mates that you will have a hard time doing.
And it maybe be cold but even it if wasn't taking that pup outside would not be in its best interest. You chose to take him this young its going to take time and lots of patience to teach him where you want him to go. Right now its like teaching a 6 month old child to use the pottie ... wanting him to go in one spot. He will have to use the bathroom regularly more often then that of a 8/9/10 week old. Poor things ears aren't even fully up. You can continue to place him where you want him to go but by no means right now think its going to catch on any time soon sorry. 
Others perhaps have some ideas but honestly this was far to early.
And please by no means take that pup outside he needs to stay warm.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome stick around every one shares good info here.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

cute pup! way too young!! he needs his mommy!! poor guy welcome to the site and good luck with this lil guy.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute baby. When he is a bit older he will learn that he is supposed to go on the paper. He will need a large area of paper being so young like paper the whole kitchen. After he starts using one area start taking one sheet at a time away. If he messes in an unpapered area put the paper back. Do this over a couple of weeks. 

If he's running around in the house you have to watch him and move him to the large papered area each time he needs to go or after eating/waking up. He has no control of his bladder at this age so when he feels the need he's just gonna go where he is at the time.

I made knitted/crocheted a sweater for a puppy I had in the winter.


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input and advice everyone!

To the ears comment, that picture is him only at 3 weeks (sorry, will update new pics soon)

Like I said, I realize I took him in about 2 weeks too early. There is nothing I can do about that now but provide him the best care and attention as possible.

I am self employed and work from home, so that will be an advantage in the amount of time I get to spend with him to assure he is doing fine.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

He looks WAY to young to be away from mom. Is that how old he is right now in that pic? like 4-5 wks old. hes cute. Good luck with him


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Chinadog,

He is only 3 weeks in the picture I provided.

I have edited the post to clarify that, and will be taking some pictures today and updating it so everyone can see what he looks like now.

Thank you


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

we'd love to see some new pictures of him, if you upload some! my first pup was from a BYB and he came to me at 6 weeks. The breeder said 6 weeks was a "fine time" to take him and that she has been "doing this for 15 years". Me, being young and not knowing much at all, I took him home and we had a LOT of problems and I think it had a lot to do with those 2 crucial weeks. I have learned a lot, and I will not get a pup from a breeder at 6 weeks EVER again, unless there are some severe circumstances. 

Having said that, work on crate training him because puppies do not want to go potty where they sleep. make sure his crate is the right size, there are many threads on the site that you can search for that will help you to learn to properly divide the crate for his age, and as soon as he comes out of the crate and as soon as he is done eating and drinking, take him to the paper. keep using a designated word "potty" or "pee pee" or whatever you choose, and watch him and keep him on the paper until he goes. When they're that young I will take them to potty whenever I see them sniffing and also at regular intervals of 1/2 hr or an hour or whatever. Make sure you praise him like all get out when he does what you want, and it's just a work in progress. puppies go potty where they aren't supposed to, it's a party of puppyhood  

good luck, stick around and learn as much as you can!


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> we'd love to see some new pictures of him, if you upload some! my first pup was from a BYB and he came to me at 6 weeks. The breeder said 6 weeks was a "fine time" to take him and that she has been "doing this for 15 years". Me, being young and not knowing much at all, I took him home and we had a LOT of problems and I think it had a lot to do with those 2 crucial weeks. I have learned a lot, and I will not get a pup from a breeder at 6 weeks EVER again, unless there are some severe circumstances.
> 
> Having said that, work on crate training him because puppies do not want to go potty where they sleep. make sure his crate is the right size, there are many threads on the site that you can search for that will help you to learn to properly divide the crate for his age, and as soon as he comes out of the crate and as soon as he is done eating and drinking, take him to the paper. keep using a designated word "potty" or "pee pee" or whatever you choose, and watch him and keep him on the paper until he goes. When they're that young I will take them to potty whenever I see them sniffing and also at regular intervals of 1/2 hr or an hour or whatever. Make sure you praise him like all get out when he does what you want, and it's just a work in progress. puppies go potty where they aren't supposed to, it's a party of puppyhood
> 
> good luck, stick around and learn as much as you can!


First, thank you for a lot of great information and sharing your experience. My breeder also said the same thing and I am 20 (seems to be about the same situation you were in)

The crate I have is perfect size for him, no room for him to go into a corner and potty. I have a nice comfortable crate bed inside with some warm, soft blankets in there with him as well as one of my shirts and his favorite toy.

I have been trying to get him to enjoy his crate as much as possible. I leave the door open so he can go in there on his own and get used to it. When he does, I give him a treat and praise him.

I've had dogs since I was just an infant and love animals with a passion and understand fully the patience and time required to take care of a puppy (especially this young)


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Your headed in the right direction I just want to let you know this. Finding information, accepting advice and seeking to know more is one step forward in the right direction.
Use the search engine about I'm sure you will find more then everything you need.
Good Luck ~!! 
And yes what Megan said new pics we LOVE pix we're addicted ~!! lol
And Welcome


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to the site...cute lil pup


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

As promised, here are some pics I have taken the past couple days (sorry for iPhone quality pics)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwwww he's such a cutie. he's gonna be a looker when he grows up!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Adorable ~!!! Thanks for sharing he looks good ......


----------



## dukiehorses (Dec 27, 2009)

*new pup*

don't forget to deworm & puppy shots!!!:woof:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

o....m....g... he is so freakin cute!


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you guys!!!

I will be getting him into the vet this week just for a check up, and then his shots etc at the designated times


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

hey about how long til a pup is completely housebroken? mine is just over 12 weeks and doin well but we still have accidents almost daily... sometimes he goes to the door sometimes he doesn't. if i hear or see him start to pee i yell "no" or "bad dog" right away and pick him up n put him where he's supposed to go and praise him lots when he does good. i let him out in the morning as soon as he wakes up and about every 2 hours throughout the day and whenever i notice him sniffing or when he gets squirmy when i'm holding him... any more suggestions or advice? or hopes as to when i don't have to be on high alert if i fall asleep on the couch???    i wake up from a dead sleep if i hear any drops of water anymore which is great since i have 2 dogs and a kitty that LOVE drinking water... haha


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

it's honestly imo different from dog to dog. my husky took about 6 months before i was sure that if i turned my back he wouldn't take a pee while i wasn't looking. belle, my pittie mix was housebroken my 4 1/2 months old, and i swear Rudi was housebroken by 3 months but I think it had a lot to do with the fact that I was on her ALL the time and she took after Belle and it was very easy. My husky was living outdoors when I got Belle so she didn't have him to help her out, i think Rudi just did whatever Belle did, haha. 

So 3 1/2 months old isn't getting up there yet or anything, just keep on him and you will definitely make progress. i wouldn't fall asleep with him that young regardless just hangin' around, if you think you're going to fall asleep put him in his crate if he's not being watched, he is quite young and i can imagine likes to chew on things.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

*well no naps yet...*

he is contantly under supervision and he plays with my 2 1/2 year old female pit. they sometimes play a little rough so i am constantly separating them and getting them to settle down... i don't crate him much any more but he has no problem going in there. the only time he uses it is if i go anywhere for an extended period of time that i can't tame him with me for. he sleeps next to the bed on the floor next to lacey on their bed and he wakes me up when he wakes up. we go a few days with no accidents besides leaking a little on the way there or when he gets excited and then we have one or two bad days so it's getting better just not perfect. lacey can be left for hours to roam the house and the only thing to worry about is the butter on the counter or the trash if it smells good enough...


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice looking pup................you got all the good advice


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice looking puppy and welcome to the family ~


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> hey about how long til a pup is completely housebroken? mine is just over 12 weeks and doin well but we still have accidents almost daily... sometimes he goes to the door sometimes he doesn't. if i hear or see him start to pee i yell "no" or "bad dog" right away and pick him up n put him where he's supposed to go and praise him lots when he does good. i let him out in the morning as soon as he wakes up and about every 2 hours throughout the day and whenever i notice him sniffing or when he gets squirmy when i'm holding him... any more suggestions or advice? or hopes as to when i don't have to be on high alert if i fall asleep on the couch???    i wake up from a dead sleep if i hear any drops of water anymore which is great since i have 2 dogs and a kitty that LOVE drinking water... haha


We got our puppy close to 4 months old - it took us 2 months to finally get her to go outside. Best thing to do is watch for sniffing, that's when they have to relieve themselves. Also you may want to try taking them out 20 minutes after eatting or if you free feed like I do, take your pup out every 30-45 minutes. One thing we try to remember is anytime they are playing or chewing, they usually always have to pee afterwards.

We never leave water out if we are inside - now if the pup is active running around, we allow a small amount of water. Anytime we come inside from our walk she gets water. Untill your puppy is fully trained refrain from leaving the water at their discrastion. Now this is for the winter, however summer days can be different, because you need to make sure you don't dehydrate the pup.


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

I added some more papers to make his potty area a little bigger. I showed him this change, and he started running on the papers and seemed to be enjoying it.

After a while, he went back and did the same thing, but this time sniffing it and going around in circles on it. Next thing you know, he went potty on his own for the first time!

For the couple of days that I have had him now I have been letting him sleep with me. I know I can't let this go on, so I plan on making him stay the night in his crate ASAP.

Since he is so young, will this be a problem? I already know he is going to be crying all night long. Any advice/tips on how I should approach this?

Thanks again everyone, you've been a great help.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Tnnrx7 said:


> For the couple of days that I have had him now I have been letting him sleep with me. I know I can't let this go on, so I plan on making him stay the night in his crate ASAP.
> 
> Since he is so young, will this be a problem? I already know he is going to be crying all night long. Any advice/tips on how I should approach this?
> 
> Thanks again everyone, you've been a great help.


Yes and No, any dog can learn what is acceptable. However if your intention is to allow the dog to sleep with you then do it. But if you want your puppy to sleep in the crate get that done. Someone mentioned using a clock, the ticking sound helps calm the puppy, making them think they are still with their mother.

When we first brought Akasha home we allowed her to sleep on the bed with us. Now she is bigger and now we have to deal with it (we also have a queen size bed, so she fits okay). The only time she is crated is when we need to leave for more then 10 minutes. Not to mention she refuses to sleep in the crate if we are all home.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You can also wrap the clock in a tshirt you have worn that has your scent on it in the crate with him or on a big teddy bear ... I found this to work with my duece when he was a pup. And I'd find him curled up on the teddy ... or on the shirt


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I had bad exsperiances with paper training dogs, I now go with the straight outside approach. I guess in your circumstance you cant. Any dog I have ever paper trained first, through their entire life would find areas they think they can go....throw rugs, blankets, anything left on the floor. Ughhhh!


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

He is beginning to like his crate more and more it seems.

Tonight will be the first attempt to get him to sleep in there overnight.

I am going to see if I can find a clock of some-sort around here that ticks to see if that helps. I also have a nice little space heater in the room that gives off some background noise that should hopefully calm him down a bit.

Going to make sure he doesn't get any food/water a few hours before it's bed time and has ample opportunity to complete any pottying before hand along with some good play time to wear him out.

Also just a side note he is doing very good with his dry food. I am feeding him Diamond Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice Formula.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Clock trick worked EXCELLENT for my two dogs.

Instant reactions to the ticking, I swear Lola was smiling in her crate when she heard it.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Tnnrx7 said:


> Also just a side note he is doing very good with his dry food. I am feeding him Diamond Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice Formula.


You may want to change the food, and consider that this isn't a "Large Breed Dog"....that's right Pitbulls are actually a Medium Breed. I know its confusing, but its true. Diamond is a very good food, and you choose well. I honestly don't know the reason and I'm sure someone else will catch it. I know they will tell you why.

We recentally started Akasha on "Blue Buffalo" Lamb and Rice, however she still gets cooked Chicken and Rice. The dry food is for her free feeding, until she gets use to dry food. She was a picky eater when we first brought her home, so its a matter of getting to like what we give her.


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Akasha said:


> You may want to change the food, and consider that this isn't a "Large Breed Dog"....that's right Pitbulls are actually a Medium Breed. I know its confusing, but its true. Diamond is a very good food, and you choose well. I honestly don't know the reason and I'm sure someone else will catch it. I know they will tell you why.
> 
> We recentally started Akasha on "Blue Buffalo" Lamb and Rice, however she still gets cooked Chicken and Rice. The dry food is for her free feeding, until she gets use to dry food. She was a picky eater when we first brought her home, so its a matter of getting to like what we give her.


With the Diamond Naturals brand, the only options for puppy are small or large breed. This is what the breeder was feeding him and he loves it, so I'm stickin with it


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Awwww!!!!!! cute wittle puppy. good luck with him. most first time apbt owners find females easier to deal with. hehe, but anyways...he is a cutie!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

He is very cute.

I got my female at about 10 weeks and some said that was even too soon as she was nipping and biting so much. At first they will pee about every hour. Now at 14 weeks my pup hasn't had much accidents and I am taking her out 3 times to pee and poop and some fetch. It does get better.

I haven't trained mine soon but I would start as soon as possible.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

welcome to the boards. your pup looks awesome. i agree with most of the posters 6 weeks might have been a bit young to take him away from his litter mates. hope everything goes well for you and your new friend.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Not so sure about where all you guys are located and all, but where I live, Parvo is very common and NO pup goes outside until after ALL his Parvo shots have been given. I hope maybe that isnt so bad where ya'll are.
Cute lil puppy!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Pitcrew said:


> Not so sure about where all you guys are located and all, but where I live, Parvo is very common and NO pup goes outside until after ALL his Parvo shots have been given. I hope maybe that isnt so bad where ya'll are.
> Cute lil puppy!


Isnt parvo at higher risk in colder weatheraswell? atleast this is what my vet told me.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

First off, welcome!

I got Lex earlier than I was suppose to also, the breeder told me he was 8 weeks but when I got his papers it clarified he was 6 weeks. First thing I suggest, keep him on puppy formula for a bit. I did this with Lex until he was 10 weeks old. For the pee pads, they make a special spray with pheromones (we can not smell but puppy can) that you spray on the pad & will attract puppy to the pee pad. You can pick it up at any common pet store. Always keep the pad in one spot closest to the area he will eventually always go out for potty breaks. That way he learns the potty exit/entrance early.

Good luck, adorable puppy!


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you!

The pads that I have say they have the attractant already in them, but I may have to try the spray as well.

Ace stays with me in my room which is upstairs, so it's kind of hard to get his potty area near a "outside" door. However, I do have it setup right next to the gate in the doorway that leads downstairs (best I can do for now).

Last night was the his first all-nighter inside his crate. He expectedly was whining quite a bit, but calmed down after a while and fell right asleep. Took the advice of putting a ticking clock next to it and it seemed to help quite a bit!

I let him out right when I woke up this morning, he got a drink of water and ate some food, did his cute little walk right over to his papers and went potty. GOOD BOY!!!

I think that stay in the crate last night helped him out a lot. Right now he is in his crate while I'm in the same room because I'm about to go run some errands, and he is all curled up napping with no crying or any issues.

Just called the vet today to set up an examination and to get his next set of shots and schedule in his future visits.

Things are going great thanks to all the great info and suggestions you guys have provided. Thank you all so much! :woof:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I shouldnt have to ask this but you know we demand pics! Go take some, capture that brindle cuteness and then post em! 

I also wanted to add that I have my dogs on Diamond and all there coats are pretty and sleek, but I just have diamond puppy not large or small breed, I dont think we carry that here lol but pretty good food.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

one more thing- i member when my pups were that small- first thing when they woke up they peed. right after they drink they peed. when they get excited they peed. if they got scared they peed. if they had to go really bad they pee on their way to peeing which my pup still does but i can't even be upset cuz he tries so hard  at that young potty time is like every half hour to hour... older they get the longer they can hold it. i've heard an hour to every month old they are up to 6 months and by then their bladder is mature. i tried havin em go straight outside to potty but when i moved to an upstairs apt it wasn't really feasable so i started with potty pads but they tried to eat em. i've been done with the pads for about a month now and i still notice my little george sniffin by my rugs like its a pad.

little side note- my little george went to the door today and looked over at me- obviously sayin "mom, hurry i gotta go!!!" oh i was so so proud  its working. haha. good luck be patient and look for other lil pups for him to bounce around with. will be really good for him.


----------



## Jaylexi248 (Dec 29, 2009)

hey beautiful pup you have. im in the same position as you are in with training my female pup. ive been reading books and also taking alot of advice from other people (like the ones on this thread) so i just want to thank ya for the heads up.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg i just wanna eat her!!! how stinkin cute!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg the puppies

I want to squish them all


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful pup Jaylexi!

What's her name and age?

I'm thinking about buying a jacket for my little guy as well 

I designed a custom shirt for him, but he's too small for it right now:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

don't wait!!! they grow so frickin fast!!! george has already grown 3 sizes since 8 weeks n he just passed the 12 week mark!!!

super cute jacket tho


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Well today Ace and I went to the vet to get his exam and next set of vacs.

It was -15 wind chill here when we headed out.

Luckily, he had his sweet new jacket :woof:





































He was GREAT! Nothing phases him I swear :thumbsup:

Oh, and his new buddy Kaiya:




























And last, a couple pics of me and him 



















I have been considering getting his ears cropped and think I am going to in the next couple of weeks. :woof:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

gorgeous puppy keep the ears =)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

He's cute for sure. Rockin a hoodie like pops I see. I think he'd look good with a crop, which length are you going for? I like his ears too, so either way I think he's gonna grow to look really handsome.


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I'm not sure yet. I was looking at the Ear Cropping sticky and saw this chart:










I'm thinking I like the Show Crop the best, followed by the Short Crop.

Still debating!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah that's what Chino has. Although they left the bell on, which I don't like on most dogs but I think since both of his parents have pretty round faces that he'll look good. Your pups face looks slimmer than mine, so I think you should go with no bell. but thats jmo. Also, I would have his crop done sooner than later if you're going to do it.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tnnrx7 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm not sure yet. I was looking at the Ear Cropping sticky and saw this chart:
> 
> ...


when it rains and its nasty out your doggy's floppy ears protect the ear canal. WHen you crop them there is nothing to shield the ear canal. Something to think about :roll:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> when it rains and its nasty out your doggy's floppy ears protect the ear canal. WHen you crop them there is nothing to shield the ear canal. Something to think about :roll:


LOL Mr. Anti crop. I think you should let people decide on their own. Natural ears tend to hold in moisture because they are not open. And cropped ears are far easier to clean! That's something to think about too


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> LOL Mr. Anti crop. I think you should let people decide on their own. Natural ears tend to hold in moisture because they are not open. And cropped ears are far easier to clean! That's something to think about too


I am not anti crop I think the cropped look is awesome but at the sametime I go with comfort before looks. Also read on gamedog an article on ear cropping affecting balance but I don't remember the source or how accurate it was. I can certantly give my opinion and facts about any subject, my dog's ears aren't cropped and there is barely any moisture or dirt in it, I do a weekly ear cleaning anyway but then again Bernie has Bloodhound ears so I dont think anything is getting in there lol I think people should hear both sides of the arguement dont you?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I am not anti crop I think the cropped look is awesome but at the sametime I go with comfort before looks. Also read on gamedog an article on ear cropping affecting balance but I don't remember the source or how accurate it was. I can certantly give my opinion and facts about any subject, my dog's ears aren't cropped and there is barely any moisture or dirt in it, I do a weekly ear cleaning anyway but then again Bernie has Bloodhound ears so I dont think anything is getting in there lol I think people should hear both sides of the arguement dont you?


Im not talking about your dog specifically, but then again you don't own a cropped doggy! LOL

Im just giving you a hard time. SOme of your posts come off matter of fact-ish i just had to bust your chops no hard feelings. i agree both sides are needed, but the guy should be the one to decide. I don't think there's really any OBVIOUS advantage of either so it is just preference


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Im not talking about your dog specifically, but then again you don't own a cropped doggy! LOL
> 
> Im just giving you a hard time. SOme of your posts come off matter of fact-ish i just had to bust your chops no hard feelings. i agree both sides are needed, but the guy should be the one to decide. I don't think there's really any OBVIOUS advantage of either so it is just preference


I know your busting my chops brother it's all good, let the reader research and conclude a decision on facts :roll:


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the points you both made.

Now that I have looked at some pictures, I think I may like the Short Crop better.

Ahhh big decision, gotta be sure I make the best one!


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Time for a little update!

Ace is doing great and is a little over 10 weeks old now.

I weighed him yesterday and he is 14 lbs even!

Now time for some newer pics :woof:


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Tnnrx7 said:


> Thanks for the points you both made.
> 
> Now that I have looked at some pictures, I think I may like the Short Crop better.
> 
> Ahhh big decision, gotta be sure I make the best one!


What you will need to do is take your pup to a experienced vet and let him look over pup. Not every dog can get their ears cropped and have them stand correctly. Also it is a very serious operation and is very painful on the pup afterwards(Assuming you haven't done it before). I like the cropped look myself but I also like the uncropped look. Ear crops can become alot of work after the operation depending on the outcome.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

If youre gonna crop, do it now... I think he'd look handsome with cropped ears. But like Mcleod said, it can be a lot of work, and there's never a guarantee on the outcome.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I think ALL brindles look good with crops I dont know why. Both my dogs ears are cropped with meeks being the battle crop and I never had any prob. rain or shine  

OMG he is so cute, how can you stand it? lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

AWWW! I love brindle babies they are so cute.
I happen to love natural pit ears more then I do crop. some crops just.................look so hacked up and ugly.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Ace & I went to the vet yesterday for his 12 week puppy shots and checkup.

Everything is going great! I have decided not to crop his ears.

He's weighing in at 19 lbs!


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like im in for more work than i thought. I too got my puppy way to early. I was told that because she is eating hard food she was ready to leave her mother. I know i should of done some research so it is partly my fault.


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

NewPitThena said:


> Looks like im in for more work than i thought. I too got my puppy way to early. I was told that because she is eating hard food she was ready to leave her mother. I know i should of done some research so it is partly my fault.


How old is your pup? I went into this thinking that I had "tons" of extra work to deal with possible issues since I took him in early. However, Ace has done GREAT!

With dedication, plenty of love, and good training you should be absolutely fine. I feel like we have a even stronger bond since he has been with me at such a young age.

I'm still kinda new here, but if you have any questions I'd be happy to help with what I have experienced and learned so far. :woof:


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

NewPitThena said:


> Looks like im in for more work than i thought. I too got my puppy way to early. I was told that because she is eating hard food she was ready to leave her mother. I know i should of done some research so it is partly my fault.


look no one is perfect. the good thing is that you are here learning from those who have more experience than you and me. just keep asking questions and go and search through old threads. all the admins are very helpful as well too.

Tnnrx7 - your pup looks great. glad everything is going well for you guys.


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

So I went to send in the registration certificate for Ace's papers, and they wouldn't let me use just the name "Ace" as his call name!

Apparently it's a title given out for weight pulling competitions so I had to add something to it. Grrr!

Anyway, here is a recent pic at Petsmart :woof:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

O M G ... he is gorgeous !!!!!!!! He's grown so much and looks so good ....
great job taking care of him ....
What did you decide to add to his name ?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love his face!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

omg his face is to die for! i love him!!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

He's so cute


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I decided on "Ace High" (like poker), wasn't expecting to have to come up with something out of no where so that's all I could really think of lol but I kinda like it.

But I can always have it changed in the future if I come up with something better, just wanted to get it sent out before I had to pay a late fee.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is adorable.

You can still call him whatever you want as a call name. The registered name is just what goes on the paperwork.



> Natural ears tend to hold in moisture because they are not open.


 That is honestly more so for dogs that have full drop ears. I don't have any type of issues with my dogs rose prick ears.

I prefer natural ears, but to each his own.


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Snow pics :woof:


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ace turned 15 weeks old today 

My friend just got a nice DSLR camera (which I'm still learning) so no more cell phone pictures! :clap:

Here's two quick ones I've shot so far...


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Haven't been active on the forums in quite some time (sorry everyone!)

Thought I would share just a few videos and pictures that I have taken since I've been gone.

Ace is now a little over 2.5 years old, a lean 70lbs, and doing great!

Recently decided to get him neutured, first pic is him in the back of the truck about to head in for the surgery.














































Ace Snow - YouTube

Ace the Pitbull Nail Cut - YouTube

Pitbull Bunny Massacre - YouTube


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

You have done a fantastic job raising him he is a great looking dog!!!!!


----------



## bonliveson (May 9, 2012)

earlier in the thread, back before you decided to leave ace's ears intact, i was gonna chime in with my two cents. i definitely think that you made the right decision (in my eyes, there's NO decision). he looks great!! (and i'm not a fan of brindles)

the way i saw it when i got my bon, was that i didn't want people crossing the street when they saw her, which i think cropped ears can contribute to. i think that it makes them look mean. anyway, in the 11 years that i had her, i hope that she and i changed a few minds as far as pit bull perception. me with my words, her with her love.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looking good.. his face reminds me of my Diesel's.. just less white


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awww such a cute face. The second pic reminds me of my boys serious face lol thank u for sharing


----------

